# In verbs



## Inglip

The english is the source text, and the Tagalog are my attempts at translating.
Are they correct?

1/ poker face was sung by my sister last night because it is her favourite song.
Inawit ng aking kapatid ang "poker face" kahapong gabi, kasi itong ay kanya minamahal ng kanta.

2/ chicken will be cooked by me for my family when they arrive.
Lulutuin ko ng mamok para sa pamilya ko kung dumating nila.

3/ all her children are loved by sara
mahalin ni sara ng mga lahat bata niya.

4/ all the coke was drunk by neil and his friends last night at james' party
Inomin ni neil at kanya kaibigan ng lahat coke kahapong gabi sa ang party ni james.

5/ they didn't eat the beef she cooked.
Hindi kinain nila ng kare ay lutuin niya.

6/ susulatin ko ng kuwento ng Tagalog bukas na umaga.
I will write a story in Tagalog tommorow morning.

7/ my friend bought a new jacket in the mall yesterday.
Bilin kaibigan ko ng bagong jacket sa ang mall kahapon.

8/ her helper is cleaning 3 rooms of my house.
Inlilinis ng katulong tatlong ang kuwarto ng bahay ko.

9/ he changed the song because he didn't like it.
Bagohin niya ng kanta kasi ayaw niya ang kanta.

10/her friend in England will be called tommorow
 tinawag niya ng kanya kaibigan sa England yesterday.


I tried to add as many modifying things as I could, like "all" the coke, and "last night" so I can practise adding things like that to sentences. So how are these sentences.

Thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

1/ Poker Face was sung by my sister last night because it is her favorite song.
Inawit ng aking kapatid ang Poker Face kagabi, kasi ito ay ang kanyang paboritong kanta.

(Sorry that is all I can do, in compliance with the rule against multi-thread posts.)


----------



## Inglip

Thanks for the help. But surely I've not crossed topics. This is all about a type of verb and we are discussing the tenses they get used in. It's not like 10 random questions, they all have 1 common theame and that's what the topic is about. 

I could make a thread per question, but wouldn't that make things really messy?


----------



## cherine

*Hi Inglip,*

*I'll reply to your comment here for the benefit of all (and sorry for the late reply, I was away for a couple of weeks).*

*You cannot possibly discuss all the verbs or tenses of a language in one thread. That is what can be messy. When reading your sentences, I first thought you were asking about the passive voice, and was going to rename the thread as such. But I got confused with the different structures.*
*You can ask about one grammatical rule, one type of modifiers, one tense...etc per thread. And please try to make the titles as indicative and focussed as possible. "In verbs" is not a clear title as to what you're asking about.*

*Thanks for your understanding. *

*Cherine*
*Moderator*


----------

